# Heroes Will Rise - Live epic orchestra w/ mod. synth + full score



## bryla (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm happy to share this piece that I recorded a little while ago @ http://www.alvernia.com This studio was from an outer space galactic world and it was very inspiring to have a 52-piece orchestra in a dome like that!

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/146414211&amp;color=ff0000[/flash]
*https://soundcloud.com/thomasbryla/heroes-will-rise*

*Check out the full score http://issuu.com/thomasbrya/docs/heroes_will_rise*


----------



## bryla (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's a little video with studio pics for the session:


----------



## bryla (May 1, 2014)

Bumping the thread with the addition of the full score:

http://issuu.com/thomasbrya/docs/heroes_will_rise


----------



## RiffWraith (May 1, 2014)

....Looks around for the applause smiley....


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 1, 2014)

Man, this is cool. I really dig the subito p at the end--that is really effective.


----------



## bryla (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the feedback


----------



## MR F (May 2, 2014)

Cool track! I too really enjoyed ending part  BTW. From what I've heard new season of the series that I'm scoring has some scenes that will be shot in alvernia (I guess motion capture). Looks like a great place!


----------



## cAudio (May 2, 2014)

Sounds really good! Love the deep brass @ 0:30


----------



## bryla (May 2, 2014)

Thanks cAudio!

Thanks Philip! What series is that? They do a lot of awesome motion capture and blue screen in their biggest domes.


----------



## MR F (May 2, 2014)

I am not allowed to say just yet  All I can say is that it is sci-fi series (same guys I did some hobbyist projects like http://philipnowicki.com/?page_id=48) so I think they will make good use of all the equipment. Didn't know they let you record music there tho. Something to think about


----------



## TGV (May 2, 2014)

Very nice sound, orchestration and theme. And the mix with the synths works well.


----------



## bryla (May 2, 2014)

All right, Philip! I'll be happy to know more about it  They have a separate dome only for music recording which features the half-dome orchestral hall - the one in my YouTube video above.

TGV: Thanks! I had some talk with my ME about mixing the synth just right. Glad it worked out!


----------



## Penthagram (May 3, 2014)

Sounds amazing 

and really kind of you to share the score. 

Thank you. 


a pleasure to listen


----------



## synergy543 (May 3, 2014)

Very nice piece Bryla, and good orchestration. You integrate the synths and orch well.

Something I'm not understanding though is how to read your score on the ISSUU format. It seems others have no issue, but I cannot see the entire score in a readable format. The notes are too small and when I zoom in, I can only see a part of the score. Sort of like looking at a score through a microscope. Your score is not as bad as some others which use much denser orchestration. Maybe I'm too old? Or are we not supposed to read the notes? I'm really not understanding the value or how to use the ISSUU format. Any clues? Are others really able to read the notes in full score?

Is there a way I can download it to a pdf? That way I could see it on my vertical screen.

In any case, congratulations on getting your score played by a real orchestra!


----------



## PhilipeZ (May 4, 2014)

I really enjoyed that. Great work, bryla!

And thank you for uploading the score. I wish, more people would do that, cause one really rarely can get access to a film-ish music score without paying many euros for it. 

Even if I had problems following the score during the piece due to the problems that synergy543 describes, it's really helpful!


----------



## bryla (May 6, 2014)

David, Synergy and Philipe thank you all for your kind words! 

Regarding ISSUU: Users can download the score. I use the format for embedding http://www.bryla.dk/scores/ and I can follow the files like I can on SoundCloud. I also think it presents the file in a nice way if you want a preview. So I guess you have to log in to ISSUU to download it as PDF. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## synthic (May 6, 2014)

Great composition and recording! How many musicians?


----------



## bryla (May 6, 2014)

Tack Robert!

This was 52 musicians. It's the biggest ensemble I've recorded with to date!


----------



## Pietro (May 6, 2014)

Great stuff. Who was the engineer and who mixed this piece? Sounds very good.

- Piotr


----------



## bryla (May 7, 2014)

Dzieki Piotr!

Piotr Witkowski recorded it and I mixed it myself this time. 

Have you been to this studio?


----------



## Pietro (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. Yes, and Witkowski was the second engineer there, with Tadeusz Mieczkowski as the lead. And to be honest, we were not fully satisfied with the sound and the final mix (by Mieczkowski).

I like yours though. It's not huge, but very natural. So I can only guess, sometimes it's better to do the mixing yourself. Mieczkowski is a legend, but an old date legend He has his own, specific sound and a bit old dated techniques .

Another question - were all sections recorded together? Besides strings - I guess those divisis are overdubs?

- Piotr


----------



## bryla (May 7, 2014)

That's great! Is your recording available somewhere?

This cue was all done in one pass, so the divisi where done in section. I had a plan to do them as overdubs, but we ran short on time.


----------



## Pietro (May 7, 2014)

Unfortunately not. It's not available anywhere online. We should be able to show some snippets at the end of the year at the earlies. Kinda excentric client.

I see the strings are mostly rythmic doubles, but as for divisi, they still sound big enough. 

- Piotr


----------



## bryla (May 9, 2014)

Thanks. You gotta work with what you've got.

Looking forward to hear your recording! It's a special room to get used to.


----------

